#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  J.K. Institute of Applied Physics & Technology, Allahabad, B-tech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

## amos.0119

*J.K. Institute of Applied Physics & Technology, Allahabad, B-tech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities:*



*JKIAPT Allahabad,Year of Establishment:* 1949


*JKIAPT Allahabad Affiliation:* Deem University


*JKIAPT Allahabad Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*JKIAPT Allahabad B-tech Branch:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Comm. Engineering*
JKIAPT Allahabad Cut-Off 2013-2014:*


*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Computer Science & Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
37852

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
813780

Computer Science & Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
69190

Computer Science & Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
152053

Computer Science & Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
364587

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
FALSE
OTHER STATE
36432

Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
75420

Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
FALSE
OTHER STATE
154026

Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
FALSE
OTHER STATE
354382





*JKIAPT Allahabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*

*1st + 2nd Sem:* 

For OP/BC-NCL : Rs. 35,000/- 
For SC/ST: Rs. 25,000/- (Annual fee) 
Annual Fee: Rs. 1,910/- for OP/BC-NCL 
Rs. 480/- for SC/ST as University fee 

*3rd + 4th Sem./5th + 6th Sem/7th + 8th Sem.*

For OP/OB : Rs. 25,000/- 
For SC/ST: Rs. 15, 000/- ( Per Annual fee) 
Rs. 1,790/- for OP/BC-NCL 
Rs. 480/- for SC/ST as University fee 


*JKIAPT Allahabad Placements 2014:* NA


*JKIAPT Allahabad Campus & Intra Facilities*: 

*Campus:*

J. K. Institute of Applied Physics and Technology stands as one of the most prestigious colleges of our country. The Department of Electronics and Communication (well known as J. K. Institute of Applied Physics and Technology) is located in the Muir College Campus (Science Faculty) of the University of Allahabad.  It is older than any of the IITs. Its foundation stone was laid by Late Pt. Jawaharlal Nehru on April 14th 1949 and it was formally inaugurated by him on April 4th 1956. 

*Library
*
The institute has a rich and well maintained library which provides a conductive environment for learning. The library house about 30000 books, technical journals, thesis etc. It tries to add all the latest books so that the students may update their knowledge.

*Auditorium*

The institute has an auditorium named after an eminent scientist of India and our founder Head of the Department Dr. S.N.Ghosh. The auditorium has a seating capacity of 200 people and is equipped with latest audio-visual equipment in an air conditioned environment. The auditorium is used round the year for hosting intra and inter college events like seminars, conference and cultural activities.

*Hostels
*
Students of JK are provided with professional studies hostels of University of Allahabad with all modern facilities.
Hostel have table-tennis hall, gym, TV hall , sport ground, mess and LAN connection in every room with 5MBps.

*Boys Hostels* 
Shatabdi Boys HostelSarvepalli Radhakrishnan Hostel*Girls Hostels*
Shatabdi Girls HostelKalpana Chawla Hostel*Computing Facility
*
The department has good computing labs to conduct not only computer programming but experimentation on Networking, Assembly language programming, image processing and other allied areas besides facilities for hardware based experimentation. There are about 300 computers in the department. The core switch of campus wide network of the university is housed at the department where the web server, Main server, Anti- virus server besides the proxy- server is maintained. The university has three leased line connectivities: I. 1 Gbps link to be used by the faculty, research scholars, students and the administration. II. 10 Mbps link through which the journals under the consortia provided through INFLIBNET can be accessed by the students and the faculty. III. 2 Mbps dedicated link for the e-learning programmes conducted by the university.


*Address:* 

J. K. Institute of Applied Physics and Technology
Science Faculty, University of Allahabad, Allahabad - 211002
Uttar Pradesh, India





  Similar Threads: Institute of Infrastructure, Technology, Research & Management,  Ahmedabad btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Vel Tech Rangrajan Dr. Sagunthala R&D Institute of Science & Technology(VELTECH),btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas, Bilaspur btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities JK Institute Allahabad 2012 Admissions CutOff, Facilities,  Placement -  Discussions

----------

